# Black Egyptiam Moraslat



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Egyptian Moraslat female from my pigeons

​


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

love to have some


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

How can he eat?


----------

